# Meetings > Workshops >  PHP Fest, Σάββατο 18 Δεκεμβρίου, 1μ.μ

## wiresounds

Το *Σάββατο 18 Δεκεμβρίου* θα πραγματοποιηθεί *PHP Fest* στην έδρα του συλλόγου Σκίππης 48 στην Καλλιθέα. Εισηγητής θα είναι ο * racer* . 

*Preliminary Fest Outline*
The HTTP protocol
Dynamic web pages
Databases
In-depth:
PHP+mysql development
Programming examples

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να κλείσουν στο παρόν thread μια θέση στο fest. Υπάρχουν *30 θέσεις* διαθέσιμες. Θα κρατηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας. Παρακαλείστε δίπλα στην αίτηση συμμετοχή σας να γράφετε και τον *αύξοντα αριθμό της θέσης σας* για να μην υπάρχουν μπερδέματα.

Ώρα προσέλευσης στις *12 μ.μ* και έναρξης στις *1 μ.μ* 

*Η είσοδος είναι δωρεάν*. Θα μπορέσουν να παρακολουθήσουν *μόνο* οι 30 που θα έχουν δηλώσει. Προαιρετικά όποιος θέλει μπορεί να δίνει ένα συμβολικό ποσό 5 ευρώ και αυτό αν το θέλει. Άλλωστε τα fests γίνονται για να βοηθάει ο σύλλογος τόσο τα μέλη του όσο και το δίκτυο. 

Στον χώρο λειτουργεί και κυλικείο για καφέ, αναψυκτικά, νερό και μπύρες. 

Οδηγίες για την προσέλευσή σας μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ.

----------


## wiresounds

εεεε, μια θέση παρακαλώ. (1)  ::

----------


## ice

(2)

----------


## socrates

Μία θέση παρακαλώ *(3)*

Άντε να δούμε το 'ακαδημαϊκό' προφιλ του Ηλία.

----------


## ONikosEimai

(4)

Ελπίζω να είμαι εκεί γιατί 2 μήνες πριν προγραμματισμός είναι πολύ για μένα  ::

----------


## mxou

(5) mxou 
Πράγματι τραβάει πολύ μακριά από τώρα ο χρονοπρογραμματισμός, οπότε μπορώ να εκφράσω την πρόθεσή μου να έλθω, αν δεν γίνει κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

(6)

----------


## andreas

nodas + andreas (7-8 )

----------


## jabarlee

jabarlee (9)
bakolaz (10)

βεβαίως καλός ο πραγραμματισμός αλλά, όπως είπε και ο Νίκος, 2 μήνες είναι πολύ μακρυά.
Έτσι καβατζώνουμε θέσεις για σιγουριά, με αποτέλεσμα να ακυρώνουμε στη συνέχεια  ::

----------


## nkladakis

(11)

----------


## lambrosk

(12)

----------


## drf

(13) λες να μάθουμε php στα γεράματα;  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

(14)

----------


## mxou

> (13) λες να μάθουμε php στα γεράματα;


Όχι βέβαια, αλλά θα έχει καλή παρέα και μπύρες  ::

----------


## B52

(15)

----------


## wintech2003

(16) και μενα μια

(να και μια φορα που πρόλαβα)

----------


## ekklisis

17 για μένα

----------


## jlian

Και μια για μενα (18 )

----------


## ABYSS

και για μενα μια παρακαλώ?(19). και παρακαλω να είναι δίπλα στον Dr.F....  ::   ::   ::   ::  


υ.σ( αν τελικά λόγω δουλειάς δεν μπορέσω , θα ειδοποιήσω έγκαιρα..!!!)

----------


## Cha0s

Μία θέση και για μένα. (20)

Αν και δεν θα μάθω κάτι καινούριο αξίζει η εμπειρία  ::

----------


## pavlidisd

(21)

----------


## stean_202

Μια και για μένα (22)

----------


## kasiharis

---#23---

----------


## Exoticom

(24)

----------


## Silencer

Κρατηστε την (25) για εμενα........  ::

----------


## gRooV

Και εγώ!! (26)
Υ.Γ.:Πολύ νωρίς δεν ξεκίνησε? Εχουμε 2 μήνες ακόμα!!  ::

----------


## houseclub

(27)

----------


## TNS

Και εγώ!! ( 28 )

----------


## pstratos

(29)

----------


## stardust

(30) me2

----------


## wireless.surfer

Μακάρι να προλάβαινα, αλλά είμαι στη λίστα ο # 31  ::

----------


## cirrus

Και εγώ θέλω άμα δεν μπορεί κάποιος από τους προηγούμενους.

----------


## racer

Εσυ ρε cirrus τι το θές?  ::

----------


## cirrus

> Εσυ ρε cirrus τι το θές?


lol. Αυτό είναι μια καλή ερώτηση. Νομίζω ότι η απάντηση είναι ότι ζήλεψα που θα πάει ο stardust και o hobbit και θέλω να πάω και εγώ να πάω για παρέα.  :: 
Άλλωστε που ξέρεις δεν αποκλείεται να μάθω και τίποτα καινούργιο.
 ::

----------


## racer

Έλα εσύ και κάτι χρίσημο θα σου βούμε να κάνει...εεε...να μάθεις!! ::

----------


## DancinApe

#32 or #33 # 34  ::  μπερδεύτηκα  ::

----------


## sotiris

Συγνωμη που δεν το εκανα και αυτο "υπομνημα" αλλα μου ειχε ξεφυγει...το κανω τωρα.

----------


## xaotikos

> #32 or #33 # 34  μπερδεύτηκα


Χρόνια και ζαμάνια. Welcome back  ::

----------


## DancinApe

Καλώς σας βρήκα!

----------


## Cha0s

Σε περίπτωση που θέλει να έρθει ένας φίλος μου υπάρχει πρόβλημα ή είναι strict στις 30 θέσεις το fest;

PS. Ο φίλος μου πιθανών να μπορεί να προσφέρει αρκετά αφού είναι χρόνια PHP Developer σε πολύ Advanced επίπεδο.

EDIT:

Στραβομάρααααα  ::  



> Προαιρετικά όποιος θέλει μπορεί να δίνει ένα συμβολικό ποσό 5 ευρώ και αυτό αν το θέλει.

----------


## craven

Αν οταν με το καλο φτάσουμε στον Δεκέμβρη και στις ανακατανομές περισέψει καμιά θέση υπολογίστε με  ::

----------


## racer

(den exw ellhnika)

Egw prosopik den exw problima na exoume overbooking, eks alou problepete oti den tha erthoune oloi. Apla to thema einai na min mazeftoume PARA POLOI kai den mporei na ginei douleia. Gi'ayto kai o periorismos twn 30 atomwn.

----------


## paxosk

Και εγώ θα ήθελα να έρθω, αλλά... Μήπως θα έπρεπε να γίνει 2ο fest, όπως και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις;

----------


## thought

Αν τελικά περισσέψει κάμμια θέση θα ήθελα και εγώ να έρθω (#34)...

----------


## jabarlee

ακυρώνω τη συμμετοχή μου λόγω εξεταστικής

----------


## pstratos

Ας δηλώσω και εγώ overbooked και μέχρι τότε βλέπουμε (#35).

----------


## nantito

#36 και Άγιος ο Θεός

----------


## CyberFreak

#37 με το καλό

----------


## mxou

> (5) mxou 
> Πράγματι τραβάει πολύ μακριά από τώρα ο χρονοπρογραμματισμός, οπότε μπορώ να εκφράσω την πρόθεσή μου να έλθω, αν δεν γίνει κάτι άλλο.


Είμαι σίγουρα εκτός εκείνο το Σαββατοκύριακο. Κάποιος να πάρει τη θέση μου, παρακαλώ.

----------


## jim

Και εγώ θα ήθελα να έρθω [ #38 ]

----------


## Somnius

Count me in.. πρέπει να είμαι εκεί βρέξει χιονίσει.. [ #39 ]

----------


## racer

Μια ερώτιση: υπάρχει κάποιος που δεν ξέρει HTML και έχει δηλώσει συμετοχή? Να ξέρω εάν θα πρέπει να βάλω μια σχετική εισαγωγή και σε αυτό το θέμα ...

----------


## pavlidisd

> Μια ερώτιση: υπάρχει κάποιος που δεν ξέρει HTML και έχει δηλώσει συμετοχή? Να ξέρω εάν θα πρέπει να βάλω μια σχετική εισαγωγή και σε αυτό το θέμα ...


Mία σχετικη εισαγωγή πάντα είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Μια ερώτιση: υπάρχει κάποιος που δεν ξέρει HTML και έχει δηλώσει συμετοχή? Να ξέρω εάν θα πρέπει να βάλω μια σχετική εισαγωγή και σε αυτό το θέμα ...


Και εγώ θα ήθελα δύο λόγια για την HTML, αν είναι δυνατόν...

----------


## craven

οριστε ξέχασα να γράψω "33" και μου το έφαγαν lol !!! βάλτε όλοι απ το 34 και μετά + 1 γρήγορα! ορίστε μας  :: 

Τελικά μέχρι πόσοι μπορούμε να είμαστε? 30? 35? 40? μην πλακώσουμε εκεί και δεν μας χωράει ο τόπος  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Εγώ επειδή δεν ξέρω αν θα τα καταφέρω (και για να μην πάρω και 2η αδικαιολογήτη... μου έφυγε το χέρι να γράφω την τιμωρία της πρώτης  ::  ) ας πάρει κάποιος άλλος την θέση μου.

----------


## kasiharis

> Μια ερώτιση: υπάρχει κάποιος που δεν ξέρει HTML και έχει δηλώσει συμετοχή? Να ξέρω εάν θα πρέπει να βάλω μια σχετική εισαγωγή και σε αυτό το θέμα ...


Yes please !!

----------


## Vcore

PS. Ο φίλος μου πιθανών να μπορεί να προσφέρει αρκετά αφού είναι χρόνια PHP Developer σε πολύ Advanced επίπεδο.

Rapidiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Squidiaaaaaaaaaaa Kalamariaaaaaaaaaaa  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

::

----------


## Cha0s

Δυστυχώς λόγω επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων που προέκυψαν τελευταία στιγμή στις 18 δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω.

Όποιος άλλος θέλει μπορεί να πάρει την θέση μου.

Sorry  ::   ::

----------


## Belibem

γκρρρρρ.. *** θα λείπω.  ::  
Όποιος έχει καμια DV καμερούλα πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν αρκετά χρήσιμο να έγραφε τουλάχιστο τα highlights για να μπορούσαμε όλοι εμείς που δεν είναι δυνατό να παρευρεθούμε, να πάρουμε μια γέυση απο ένα τόσο ενδιαφέρον workshop. 
Μια επανάληψη έστω ρε παιδιά  :: 


**** Mindfox ***
Ελαφρυά δόση moderation σε λέξη.

Πού κακα... 
*

----------


## andreas

Εχω καμερα - εχει καποιος τριποδα να την στηριξουμε?? (αλλιως να φερω ταινια  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## Vcore

Βάλτε κάμερες ρε να τα γράφεται να τα πέρνουμε και οι μακρινοί!! Με το αζημίοτο φυσικα!! 


Έχει βγάλει μαλλιά η γλώσσα μου να τα λέω  ::   ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Ακυρώνω για αύριο λόγω υποχρεώσεων.  ::

----------


## Silencer

Ακυρωνω και εγω λιγο καθυστεριμενα.......  ::

----------


## nodas

ακυρο και για μενα

----------


## ONikosEimai

Βλέπω πολλές ακυρώσεις, θα έρθει κανείς ή θα είμαι μόνος μου ;  ::

----------


## PZACH

μια θέση και για εμένα αν είναι δυνατόν (#40).

----------


## andreas

Εγω θα αργισω λιγο αλλα θα ερθω

----------


## Cha0s

Αν γινότανε πολύ πρωί θα ερχόμουνα και εγώ  ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Τελικά εχει κανεις τρίποδα???

----------


## infl00p

θα περάσω και εάν υπάρχει θέση θα κάτσω (#41)

----------


## gRooV

Εγώ δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω αλλά θα στείλω ένα φιλαράκι μου στην θέση μου.

----------


## lambrosk

> Τελικά εχει κανεις τρίποδα???


Ψηφιακή κάμερα έχεις; θα ψάξω για τρίποδα κάπου έχω...

----------


## racer

Μετά απο 2-3 καλά ξενύχτια και μεγάλα προβλήματα το fest είναι επιτέλους έτοιμο. Δηλόνω απο τώρα οτι δεν ευθύνομε για τυχόν νοηματηκά λάθη που προκλίθηκαν απο τον ορθογράφο του word.

Το κείμενο είναι 30+ σελίδεσ, εγώαδυνατώ να το τυπόσω (δεν έχω κάν printer) αλλα εάν μπορεί κάποιος να τυπώσει, έστο μερικά αντίτυπα ας το κάνει γιατι αλιώς δεν μας βλέπω να προλαβαίνουμε. Όσοι θέλουνε ας φέρουνε το laptop τους να βλέπουνε το κείμενο μπροστά τους.

Το κείμενο είναι attached ενοείτε. Άντε καλό μας fest  ::

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Τελικά εχει κανεις τρίποδα???
> 
> 
> Ψηφιακή κάμερα έχεις; θα ψάξω για τρίποδα κάπου έχω...


Ναι. Ελπιζω να καταφερω να ερθω λιγο νωριτερα να την στησουμε  ::

----------


## jlian

Σορρυ δε μπορεσα να ερθω λογω ιωσης αν και ηθελα. Δυστυχως ημουν τεζα ολο το πρωι και το αμελησα. Τελικα καταφερα και πηγα στο workshop τη Κυριακη. Ελπιζω να ειχε επιτυχια και να επαναληφθει!

----------


## craven

Δυστυχώς ούτε εγώ μπόρεσα να πάω για τον απλό λόγω ότι έπρεπε να δουλεύψω το Σάββατο για κάτι έκτακτο.. (άτιμες τηλεπικοινωνίες...) ελπίζω και εγώ να επαναληφθεί...

----------


## wireless.surfer

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον *racer* για την ωραία και ζωντανή παρουσίαση  ::

----------


## racer

Τέτοιο καιρό που είχε, και οι 15 συμετοχές καλές είτανε!  ::  

Το fest είτανε ουσιαστηκά dynamic web development fest και μάλον δεν τα 'επαναληφθεί' αφου τα περισότερα είναι γραμμένα στο doc αλλα ίσος γίνει ενα PHP+MySQL *only* fest/workshop στους επόμενους 3-5 μήνες που θα ξανa-έρθω ελλάδα :: 

Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε λοιπόν διαβάστε το .doc και τα ξαναλέμε  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Ευχαριστούμε Ηλία.  ::

----------


## Somnius

> αλλα ίσος γίνει ενα PHP+MySQL only fest/workshop


Αυτό είναι μια καλή ιδέα και.. νομίζω πρέπει να γίνει..!
Αν γίνει count me in.. άλλα όχι τώρα κοντά μόνο έτσι.. προς το τέλος του 1ου 15νθήμερου του Ιανουαρίου..!

----------


## wiresounds

Για το Πάσχα έλεγε ο Ηλίας, όταν θα ξαναέρθει από την LougraLand.  ::

----------


## andreas

τα βινετακια θα αργησουν λιγο ανωτερας βιας  ::

----------


## Somnius

Οκ για τα βίντεο.. αλλά θα τα έχεις και Online και σε κάνα dvd ή vcd να μας τα δώσεις γιατί από το νετ δεν παίζει να κατεβάσω τπτ με την κ#[email protected]σύνδεση που έχω..!!!  ::

----------


## andreas

inet δεν εχω  :: 
θα δουμε....

----------


## Somnius

Καλά οκ.. βλέπουμε το πως θα πάρουμε τα βίντεο και υπόλοιποι.. δεν θα παίξει πρόβλημα νομίζω..!!  ::

----------


## andreas

Κυκλοφορησε το video  :: 

"Php.Fest.18.12.2004.avi"

Αρχικα το εχουν: JJX2-skilla (marousi), Sotiris (Peuki) & netsailor (Brillisia)

----------


## Somnius

> Κυκλοφορησε το video 
> 
> "Php.Fest.18.12.2004.avi"
> 
> Αρχικα το εχουν: JJX2-skilla (marousi), Sotiris (Peuki) & netsailor (Brillisia)


Οκ κυκλοφόρησε.. αλλά που θα το download εμείς που δεν έχουμε awmn access αλλά μόνο net ή το πεζό2 και δεν είμαι και κοντά σε έναν από τα παιδιά..??

----------


## sotiris

ειναι 840ΜΒ,αρχειο μεγαλο για να μετακινηθει σχετικα ευκολα με ιντερνετ...
οποτε μια λυση ειναι να περιμενεις να φτασει μεσω dc και σε αλλες περιοχες και να πας σε ενα κοντινο σου κομβο να το γραψεις σε ενα cd.

----------


## Cha0s

Το Βίντεο βρίσκεται και στον σέρβερ μου για τους Νότιους:

HTTP
FTP

----------

